# Furnace Thermostats



## quadking (Apr 30, 2002)

I own a 30ft. Nomad 1995 Trailer and I have intermittent problems with the thermostat in the summer whille running the central air. I want to replace this one with an electronic type. Is this possible? or can I replace it with another standard type.

Thank you in advance


----------



## fjohn56 (May 1, 2002)

Furnace Thermostats

I would think that you would be able to replace the thermostat with a digital one, depending on what kind you use. Also, have to be careful of voltage spikes and surges; as digital can't usually handle such things.(burnout) Also remember to place it away from the heating vents, to get a more accurate reading.


----------



## rv wizard (May 3, 2002)

Furnace Thermostats

A digital thermostat should be fine. Since it is controling 12 volts there should not be any problem with spikes unless you have a bad converter.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## fjohn56 (May 4, 2002)

Furnace Thermostats

to all concerned;
    DUH!! on me....... I was thinking of A/C!Mr. quadking, rv wizard is correct. My mistake!


----------

